# Bella Bianca is home



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Bella is home after a long 6 hr drive from Chrisman's. (PA to MA but many traffic accidents and associated congestion to deal with) She had an upset tummy about 1 hr into the drive but otherwise did well. We stayed up a little later than normal to help her get settled in her new home. She's a bundle of energy and is really testing my photography skills. More photos to come. She goes for her first trip to the vet tomorrow. We'll let you know what she weighs.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

She is absolutely beautiful!!! 

Judie & Jasmyne


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a pretty dog - such a sweet face . Sarah


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

My goodness she is beautiful! Congratulations!!!!

I look forward to seeing more photos of her, and hearing all about her personality.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

ohhhhhh...she's gorgeous!









congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

What a cute little thing! Congrats!!! I cant wait to hear all about her!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I want a puppy


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, so adorable. Congratulations!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Simply stunning! Congratulations!! Enjoy her and take more pictures - try when she's sleeping!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

She's gorgeous!!!




Joy


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

She is stunning!







Chrisman has beautiful Maltese.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Bella is one beautiful girl!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

What a doll! You are going to have so much fun with your little cutie. Enjoy.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

She is a living doll. CAn't wait to hear all about her. Photo skills improve with practice, post more








Aimee


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

She is just lovely! Congrats!


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

She is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Congratulations Bella Bianca is gorgeous


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

she is breathtaking! congrats!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

She is just beautiful. Can't wait to watch her grow.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

she is beautiful


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

She's just precious. I love Chrisman's faces.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

What a gorgeous puppy!!! Congratulations!


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

Recharging batteries after being on the road for 6hrs. 
This was her first night with us.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Oh, as some on here say, "heart be still" that is a beautiful pup, couldn't help but reply again. just love sleeping pictures.
Aimee


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

what a face!! she is darling!!!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Congratulations, she's a beauty.


----------



## MeandMyMalt (Sep 25, 2005)

awww shes so cute! congratulations!


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

Awww...what a beautiful little girl!







Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

She is gorgeous!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

she's beautiful, I love her face. Looking forward to watching Bella Bianca grow up. Congrats


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome Home Bella Bianca. Your're one beautiful little girl


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh wow, she is so cute







I love her already


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Bella is a beautiful malt!!







Congratulations!


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

E' bellissima!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww!! she is just so CUTE and pretty







look at those eyes







Congratulations









Kat


----------



## suTQ (Jul 13, 2006)

She really is beautiful!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh wow she is beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

We had a good trip to the Vet today. Bella Bianca weighed in at a hefty 2.1 lbs. at 13 weeks. What do you think she'll weigh when she's fully grown?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Bella is adorable! Kosmo is in love!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is a beautiful pup! Please keep the photos coming. Chrisman does have darling maltese!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG your new baby is soooo beautiful!! WHAT A FACE!! Congratulations!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW! She is gorgeous. I can still remember when Sassy was that young.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Hooray Vivian!! The lil one is home! Congrats you must be so ecstatic!! Bella Bianca is beautiful....best wishes to all of you!!


----------



## MINNIES MOM (Feb 22, 2006)

Bella Bianca is so adorable!!!! I can tell by that sweet little face she is going to be such a little love bug!!







I can't wait to see more pictures, congratulations!!


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

> We had a good trip to the Vet today. Bella Bianca weighed in at a hefty 2.1 lbs. at 13 weeks. What do you think she'll weigh when she's fully grown?[/B]


A rough adult weight estimate is to triple the weight at 8 weeks or to double it at 12 weeks I believe. So not knowing anything else, I would guess roughly 4 lbs...

Anyway, she's just gorgeous.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

She is so beautiful. Did you have to go through a long interview process to get her?

Deborah and Rylee


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

She is beautiful!! Congratulations!





















What a precious baby.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh my goodness. I'm head over heels in love with this little girl! What a face!


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

She's beautiful! Congrats









Are there any others here with a pup from Chrisman? Just curious. His puppies always have such cute little faces. Very similiar to Tammy (TaJon).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> We had a good trip to the Vet today. Bella Bianca weighed in at a hefty 2.1 lbs. at 13 weeks. What do you think she'll weigh when she's fully grown?[/B]



There are forumlas for estimates - but you never really know how much they'll weigh when their full grown. Chrisman is a very good breeder- so I would think she should be in the 4-6 lb range.

My Archie was 2 lbs at 12 weeks and now he's 7 lbs.


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

> We had a good trip to the Vet today. Bella Bianca weighed in at a hefty 2.1 lbs. at 13 weeks. What do you think she'll weigh when she's fully grown?[/B]


You can never really tell what the weight will be. I got my Astro at 13 weeks, and he weighed 2.1 also.
The breeder figured he would be around 4½ full grown, and he is 6.5lbs.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

WOW...she is stunning!


----------

